# Question for those who use Coroplast for their cages



## Stephanie (Sep 7, 2005)

Couple of questions actually. 

How easy is it to keep clean? Does it stain easily? Also, where do you get it? Home Depot type places?

We really need a new system for the bottom of our cage. Right now we'reusing two plastic storage bins that we cut to size and glue together.The bond never holds for very long and we're having to replace them -at $50 a pop - at least three times a year, four actually as we need toreplace the bottom again soon.


----------



## mambo101 (Sep 7, 2005)

The coroplast is very easy to clean. Use a 50/50 mixture of water and white vinegar.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 7, 2005)

Stephanie, this link has a "Find Materials"section on the left. When I searched for Coroplast using"Ontario", most of the results were for Ontario, California, but therewere a few for Ontario, Canada. You just have to scrollthrough.

http://www.cavycages.com/

Laura


PS: I love Coroplast. Mine chew it somethough. I'm rebuilding the girls' cage this weekend andputting the sides of the Coroplast on the OUTSIDE of thegridsthis time. Be careful when cutting it. You need agood utility knife. Go slow and MEASURE CAREFULLY.


----------



##  (Sep 7, 2005)

I use coroplast for my rabbit cage and for ourguinea pig cage. I have found it very easy toclean. I also have my coroplast on the outside of the cage soBunny does not chew on the edges. The only problem that Ihave, which is really not a problem, is that the poops get caughtbetween the coroplast and the cage edges. All I have to do isjust pick the cage up and sweep the poops away.

I got my coroplast at a sign shop here in San Diego and it only cost $12.00 for a big piece.


----------



## Dwarf lover (Sep 7, 2005)

i got mine at a sign store 15$ it looks pretty easy to clean tho


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh, yeah. They have severalcolors. If youget the grey one, duct tape blendsright in with it! (You have to tape the corners of the sidestogether to make the box-shape.)

Laura


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I think we're going to go that route, if we can find some around here that is. 

I use water/vinegar too, works like a charm


----------



## Twitch (Sep 7, 2005)

Most home improvement stores wouldn't have it,as it's not a product most consumers have a use for. A sign maker wouldthough. Especially the signs during election time (at least in theU.S.!!) many larger signs are made out of Coroplast (it's more costeffective than other materials and is weather proof). There are anumber of different products that are the same thing, so you may haveto describe it too them.

When talking to a sign shop, make sure that you tell them what it isfor, otherwise they might not sell it to you thinking you'll make yourown signs!!

It's wonderful stuff, they make the postoffice sorting bins out of it and they take quite a beating.

Alternative to duct tape is to zip/cable tie overlapping flapstogether, it takes a little more work to get the cuts right, but mightlook better than tape.

-Beau


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 7, 2005)

I only use coroplast as walls andbarriers. I get mine free at stores thatuse coroplast for their advertising signs. When the signs aretaken down and discarded, I pick them up.





Rainbows!


----------



## Carolyn (Sep 7, 2005)

*Laura wrote:*


> They have several colors. If youget thegrey one, duct tape blends right in with it! Laura




:foreheadsmack:

God, You sound like Raspberry! :disgust:

-Carolyn


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 7, 2005)

You can also get differentcolour ducttape too! 

Rainbows!


----------



## Johncdn (Sep 7, 2005)

I cut/pasted this from my reply to a previous coropast question................

_We use coreplast in Willow's condo as the floor and the steps/shelf, we love the way it cleans up with just a damp cloth

I used to get mine from outdoor ads (4'x4' or 4'x8') at gas stations orcorner stores. But that source has dried up a bit. Seeif the Canadian Tire gas bars in your area has any.

Another good source is election signs.......after your next city /provincial / federal election, snag some. Just wait untilafter the polls close

If possible go for signs with paint on only one side and place that side down.

Willow'scurent floor says "Molson Export" and "Vaugn Minor Mayor"on the underside_

To make it into a pan, cut it a little larger than you need, then scorethrough the first layer and fold it to make the lip. Re-enforce withduct tape.

I use Lysol Wipes followed by a damp cloth to clean it A+


----------



## Johncdn (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh, I think I should add, I feel the same way about Coroplast as a lot of you feel about "Woody Pet"


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Sep 7, 2005)

A good friend of mine is a manager at sunocomaybe he could save me the old signs like pepsi/coke advertisementsigns. Good idea. It will save me a few but can use it as a wallbarrier. But I will be ordering new ones soon a friend of mine can getthem for 10 bucks a pop.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 8, 2005)

We're going to start searching for some soon.Things are pretty much back to a normal routine with us again (allcaught up on food shopping and bills). 

I really, really want to get some of this stuff and go to town!


----------



## Johncdn (Dec 1, 2005)

*Johncdn wrote:*


> Oh, I think I should add, I feel the same way aboutCoroplast as a lot of you feel about "Woody Pet"


Dec 1, 2005.

Wooo Hoooo we're havin' an election! :colors:

Yes, it's a huge expense. And yes, it was caused bygovernment corruption. And yeah, I'm not comfortable with anyof the three parties......

But......

FREE COROPLAST ELECTION SIGNS FOR EVERYBODY!!!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## loplover (Dec 1, 2005)

:rofl:I can just see you going and getting freesings of the canidates you relly dont like and lettingtherabbits pea on them.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 1, 2005)

I got some from the last election....because no one wanted to clean up the mess after the vote. :disgust:

Rainbows!


----------



## irishmist (Dec 2, 2005)

I gave up trying to find coroplast... i went tohome depot and got them to cut me a piece of plexiglass to fit thecage.. Cost me 15.00 and just wipe it clean. Nicething about it is they can't chew it nor can they scratch it all up.

Susan


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 2, 2005)

Plexi glass might be better than coroplast since they can not dig into it to put a hole in it.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 2, 2005)

We found a plastics store and went there. Some guy at Home Depot told us about it. 

My rabbits dig, but they haven't put any holes in it....yet.


----------



## bunsforlife (Dec 2, 2005)

I use the plexiglass too.. just be careful, I ducttaped the edges because they can get SHARP!


----------



## ratmom (Dec 3, 2005)

I love the coroplast, it's great, because it'snot too slipperywilbur is always zooming around in his cage.The only thing that is annoying is when wilbur digs at it, but otherthan that it has held up great.


----------



## Twitch (Dec 4, 2005)

bunsforlife wrote:


> I use the plexiglass too.. just be careful, I ducttaped the edges because they can get SHARP!



You could smooth the edge out with heat, take a torch or... I suppose alighter to it and it will round out with enough time. Just be careful,it can get carbon build up, and can distort if you do it too much. I'veworked with it and heat the edges to smooth them out so they will sealtogether better (siliconing water-tight boxes)


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 4, 2005)

*bunsforlife wrote:*


> I use the plexiglass too, I ducttaped the edges because theycan get SHARP!


How about rounding off the edges and corners with a grinder.

That what I did with the tiles in Pebbles cage.

Rainbow!


----------



## Orchid (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi all..

I was reading through the posts. I need some help with Simon's cage. We have to move, yes again and this new place will have all hard wood floors. I have some ideas for the living room and what not but...I need to create a bottom to his cage as he tends to like to pee all over his area. He uses the litter pan, but still has to mark the world. I am broke as hell and barely getting by...what is the strongest, cheapest way to go to create a bottom?
\Would the plexi glass work ok? But how would I give it sides so no pee could leak onto the floors?

Any advice is most welcome. Thanks!


----------



## AquaticRex (Jun 28, 2010)

i would say have a few pieces taped/fused together or use cocking glue to seal it together into a lip. make sure that the bunny cant get to the glue or make sure its safe. i suggest going with the safe one first though lol or just duck tape the heck out of it so nothing can get through


----------



## LionHeadDad (Jun 9, 2011)

I already created a post about this(A new Home for my Lionheads) but figured I'd post in here too. The NIC home I've designed is 3 panels X 4 panels so they have plenty of room. But the biggest piece of colorplast I can find is 5 X 8 and I need something closer to 5 X 8.5(at a min preferable 5 X 9) does anyone know where I can get bigger cloroplast or perhaps something like it that I can fold into a box shape to keep stuff in(hay, litter, ext)?


----------



## LionHeadDad (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm sorry it is only 4 X 8 that I'm able to find. Also I think I have a plan unless someone here has a better suggestion. I'm going to put the cloroplast around the outside instead of the original intended inside that way I can built up the walls with a separate sheet cut up into smaller pieces.


----------



## LionHeadDad (Jun 12, 2011)

My Monty and Jessica do like to chew things is there a color that anyone thinks they would be less prone to chew on?


----------

